# Nasty wound (Graphic photos!)



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So sorry. I can sympathize, to an extent--Excel got a nasty wound in the same place on the leg, but on the inside, a few months ago:









Please post as it heals. Best of luck for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wounds like that are terrible to heal up. My mare had one on her leg --pretty bad, but not bad enough for a vet--, and it took three weeks to close completely. It kept getting proud flesh that I had to melt away.

I'm currently battling another wound on her opposite back leg where something sliced it. Two weeks, and it's still not healed. :/ Proud flesh is a beeyotch. She was lame (grade four) for a week as well. Constant bute doses, washing it twice a day...


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Washing a wound out after the initial cleaning will cause proud flesh to grow. Water is about the greatest accelerator of proud flesh hat there is. 

Since this wound is in a 'fleshy' spot and not over a bone (like below the knee or hock), I would highly recommend Underwood's medicine. It retards proud flesh and I have never seen a wound get infected using it. It leaves less scarring than anything else I have seen used to heal a flesh wound. Google it and you will see some 'really' bad flesh wounds and the results are unbelievable. 

Buddy Underwood lives about 20 miles from me, and I have personally used it and seen some of the horses on his website.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Being that we are in Australia getting something like Underwood's here would not be easy. 

The only time the wound has been washed out is when the vet has been here and it was done with a diluted solution of iodine. Other than that it is rinsed to remove dirt and sprayed with a wound spray.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Today she is oozing still, but there is already an improvement in the colour of it. She is probably only a 1 out of 5 lame at the walk now too. She is the most painful horse to give injections too. Took 3 tries to get the full dose in to her. 

This picture is from first thing this morning before any cleaning or the like. Was taken on my phone and sent to the vet who said that it looked pretty normal at that stage.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks nasty but oooze is good if not infected!! When is the drain coming out? And how come the pony's owner isn't looking after her wound?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, it is definitely infected at this stage, but the penicillin should take care of that. 

Drain will be coming out Monday afternoon, vet will be out again tuesday morning to check everything out. 

Pony's owner is involved in taking care of it, but she is a beginner owner so needs an extra set of eyes and hands. Especially as far as the needles go. She is responsible for washing and spraying and communicating with the vet, etc. I'm just there to step up when pony starts acting up and at the moment to administer the needles.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, infected for sure!! First time owners, always helps to have an experienced eye around and who better than you!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Eeek it reminds me of a wound Rocky had as a yearling. I have no idea how he done it but he had an actual hole







I wanted my dad to phone the vet for it but he refused and said " just leave it alone it'll heal fine" Which i hated the idea of so i washed it and kept it as clean as i could and it soon healed up.


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, speaking of wounds, one of my horses bit the other horse. They've been separated and will remain that way. I rinsed out the wound and put Wound Kote on it. It's not deep, but a couple of layers of skin is off. I don't know how to post pictures. You could see the flesh. I gave him some antiboitic for 3 days, (that's all I had left). I think the wound is healing, but can't see thru the purple. It feels hard and those pesty little nats are on it. How can I soften the scab. It doesn't look infected. The area around the purple looks fine. Will skin so soft be ok to put on the hard surface of the wound. This happened on Monday, 7 days ago.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated for a while.

Poor pony is still not healing correctly. She had 3 days worth of intra-muscular injections before she lost her mind and decided that wasn't happening again. 

She was switched to a under the skin antibiotic for 5 days. Now the wound appears to be closing up, but the leg is still hot and swollen.

She has been seen by the vet 7 times in the last 2 weeks and has now been referred to a vet clinic about 2 hours away for ultrasounds to check for foreign bodies and if nothing shows up there they will be taking cultures to check for drug resistant nasties. 

For a wound that looked relatively minor, it is turning out to be quite difficult.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh poor pony, feel sorry for the owner she is probably fretting like hell.
Wish you and the owner good luck and sending healing vibes


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awe keep us posted I hope poor pony heals soon.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Healing vibes for the poor pony. I was hoping it was all better by now. It sure looked better after the drain was put in.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, everything was headed in the right direction for the 2 days after the drain was put in. Then things just didn't look right.

The drain was taken out about a week ago and since then the swelling is all coming back. The vet's first thought was that maybe he had been a bit hasty about taking the drain out and that there was still fluid behind the wound that was trapped.

However, he stuck a needle in it today and tried to get fluid out and came up with absolutely nothing, so the swelling is coming from something else. 

If it is a foreign body, vet thinks it has gone in quite deep so the clinic she has been referred to will need to ultrasound to locate it and then go in surgically to remove it.

Poor pony owner has only had her for about 4 weeks.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Yep, everything was headed in the right direction for the 2 days after the drain was put in. Then things just didn't look right.
> 
> The drain was taken out about a week ago and since then the swelling is all coming back. The vet's first thought was that maybe he had been a bit hasty about taking the drain out and that there was still fluid behind the wound that was trapped.
> 
> ...


Awe thats got to be hard for the owner especially being a new owner. I just hope that Hunter doesn't hurt himself like that. Sending healing vibes for pony


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

OMG poor baby !!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor gal! And her owner, wow. I sure hope that all of this doesn't make her have second thoughts about owning a horse! Hoping she gets better soon <3


----------

